# This aint good



## gurn (Mar 15, 2013)

Aint shot much all year cause of arm problems. My 50 is ah killer and even my 45 hurts some messin up my shootin. Not that it was much in the first place. I got too many bows already but..... It Seems I can shoot Dianas old 35 recurve with out pain but just thinkin that's little on the light side for tough old pigs. I now got ah #45 woodland hunter longbow #50 Savanna longbow and ah  #45 X200 recurve.
My solution in my small brain is ta sell some and buy ah #40 bow. What one I haven't decided yet. Do you think #40 is good for pigs or is it boarder line. I know folks are gonna tell me they have or know someone that has killed pigs with same or less.......but......heck some folks kill deer with ah 22 rifle but I wouldn't say its ah good tool for the job.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2013)

40 will get it done with a well placed shot


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to getting old. Dave


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 15, 2013)

"Sweet Pea" does, even with Martin shooting her.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2013)

Yea if Martin can do it it can't be to hard!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 15, 2013)

Dennis said:


> Yea if Martin can do it it can't be to hard!



Yep!


----------



## gurn (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope you can get those arm problems worked out Gurn.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweet Pea...Black Eye Pea...What ever it takes to make it work for you...
Hope ya get better real soon !


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 18, 2013)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Sweet Pea...Black Eye Pea...What ever it takes to make it work for you...
> Hope ya get better real soon !



Fergie my favorite black eye pea.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 18, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Fergie my favorite black eye pea.


Me too...


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 19, 2013)

Fergalicious!     40# is plenty says i.  2 blade. Skinny carbon. Plenty.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have killed 4 deer with a bow under 35lb. i think it will work just my $.2


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 19, 2013)

Gurn, 
I think you are just going in the wrong direction all together. You need to start hitting the protein shakes and get your tail in the gym and move UP in bow weight, not down. A 75# @ 26" bow is where you need to be. Plus, the ladies will be digging you all ripped up.


----------



## gurn (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks boys I hauled off ah bought ah #40 Fred Bear custom Kodiak TD. 
Jerry.. Old ugly and cut is still old and ugly. Aint no protein shake and gym gonna fix that.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 19, 2013)

gurn said:


> Jerry.. Old ugly and cut is still old and ugly. Aint no protein shake and gym gonna fix that.



Just tell them you ain't that ugly, your just puttin' on.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just tell them you ain't that ugly, your just puttin' on.



Gurn, you musta not thought my idea was good one, but it's what I do. Don't really help, but it confuses them for a moment or two...some for even longer.

Tell us about that high dollar Bear. A or B riser, #1 or #3 limbs, whatcha got?


----------



## gurn (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok #1 I'm not a recurve man but somehow I like this thing. It seems ta be nice on the bow hand, quite, and fast for it's draw weight. Although my shooting has been in the dumps I seem to be doing ah little better with it. They had ah real Purdy Bear Kodiak 59 I wanted real bad but the grip was ah little thin and you cant change limbs like the TD. It was with outa doubt the finest looking bear bow ever built. I think my riser is a A and the limbs are #3s.
That gives me a 60" bow. All is good with it so far.
 Ahhh now to the best part...Just like the old Red Ryder BB guns it has a compass in the riser. Not quite but almost as cool as havin ah orphan annie decoder ring mounted on it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 24, 2013)

gurn said:


> Ahhh now to the best part...Just like the old Red Ryder BB guns it has a compass in the riser. Not quite but almost as cool as havin ah orphan annie decoder ring mounted on it.



If you had a decoder ring, you would know to drink more ovaltine protein shakes.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 24, 2013)

Send me info on the bear you didnt get.


----------



## gurn (Mar 24, 2013)

Martin heres a link to it. The picture dont even do it justice. Soon as I showed up at three rivers they said man you gotta see this bow. I wanted to buy it but being able to change limbs was too important to me right now. It looks much better than my take down. It was ah real hard choice. If Big Jim gets one in you should really go check it out. 

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/traditional/kodiak


Barry .......I like Ovaltine!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 24, 2013)

I still think it's a gurn shame they were out of Samicks when you were at 3-rivers, and you had to settle for a Fred Bear custom Kodiak T/D.


----------



## gurn (Mar 24, 2013)

Ha!!! how did you know?? They were outta #40 Sage bows. It was rough that I had ta settle.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 28, 2013)

*I think you can give me advice!*

I'm getting older (51 now) and hadn't shot a bow of any type for 25 years or so. I'm retired military and in better shape than average, I guess. However.....I bought a 45# longbow a couple of weeks ago, and was having no problem until about the third day, when I guess I canted the bow too much, or made a awkward shot (from my knees or whatever) and the next morning my left shoulder was on fire! It's still on fire! The doctor gave me anti-inflammatory pills, and they work to a point, but after they wear off my left shoulder hurts (I shoot right handed by the way).

I think I will baby my shoulder for a week or two and let it heal completely, then ease into shooting a few minutes a day and gradually increasing my shooting time.

Does this plan make sense? BTW it's not "muscle pain" because I exercise a lot and know the difference. This is a bursitis/tendon/ligament thing no doubt. Any advice would help this aging archer!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 28, 2013)

Go slow, build up the number of shots you shoot over a period of time, and no matter how much you want to, don't shoot every day.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> I'm getting older (51 now) and hadn't shot a bow of any type for 25 years or so. I'm retired military and in better shape than average, I guess. However.....I bought a 45# longbow a couple of weeks ago, and was having no problem until about the third day, when I guess I canted the bow too much, or made a awkward shot (from my knees or whatever) and the next morning my left shoulder was on fire! It's still on fire! The doctor gave me anti-inflammatory pills, and they work to a point, but after they wear off my left shoulder hurts (I shoot right handed by the way).
> 
> I think I will baby my shoulder for a week or two and let it heal completely, then ease into shooting a few minutes a day and gradually increasing my shooting time.
> 
> Does this plan make sense? BTW it's not "muscle pain" because I exercise a lot and know the difference. This is a bursitis/tendon/ligament thing no doubt. Any advice would help this aging archer!



I've had  various levels of pain in my left shoulder (I shoot lefty).  For me I got two thicknesses of rubber tubing and run through a series of exercises which target the "rotator cuff" . As long as I keep up with this it's fine.....I'm no doctor but it may be worth trying.


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 2, 2013)

The time you spend using a stretch band will really help.  Stand in front of a mirror and practice drawing S-L-O-W-L-Y and come to anchor. Hold for a count of ten and then let down slowly.  If it hurts stop.  Also use the stretch band to warm up before you shoot.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 7, 2013)

UPDATE! I laid off shooting for a week, but when I resumed my left shoulder was still hurting. After downing my Naproxen (Aleve brand at the store has Naproxen in it BTW) the next morning I was fine. 
So bottom line, I still have pain while shooting, but it very quickly passes, so I can still practice pretty much all I want. 

I'll be ready as I ever will be come September deer hunting! 

Archers/hunters deal with much worse (Tred Barta from a wheelchair for example) so I can't complain really.


----------



## gurn (Apr 7, 2013)

Good deal buddy just be easy on it. Like I'm one ta talk. Every time I get feelin ah little better I shoot till I'm broke again. 
Oh by the way the take down kept makin ah little click nose when drawing so I took it back and traded it for that 59 Kodiak I was taklin about. It's sweet shootin sweet lookin quite and girly weight like I need #40 @ 28 so I'm probably only drawing 37-38. Man Big Jim wouldn't be proud ah me shootin ah kiddie weight like that.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 7, 2013)

Gurn, have you got stock in that Florida Bow Co.?


----------



## gurn (Apr 10, 2013)

Nope but no one takes any stock it what I say anyhow.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 10, 2013)

johnweaver said:


> The time you spend using a stretch band will really help.  Stand in front of a mirror and practice drawing S-L-O-W-L-Y and come to anchor. Hold for a count of ten and then let down slowly.  If it hurts stop.  Also use the stretch band to warm up before you shoot.



This is a good idea! 
May have to get me one? 
For me...Less bow weight..more reps did the trick..
Gurnie helped me out with a 20-lb recurve, shot it for several months, had a blast with it, not only did it help me re-hab my shoulder, but also cleared up many shooting/form issues as well..


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 10, 2013)

Gurn, that clicking noise is your bones. You're no spring chicken anymore. mikE


----------



## robert carter (Apr 11, 2013)

I dropped down to the upper 40`s in weight a few years ago and enjoy shooting. No pain and i have actually healed a bit and could probably shoot more weight...but why would a fella need to hunting in Ga.?RC


----------

